
Deleting Facebook? 31 percent of tech workers surveyed say they will - Sonnol53
https://www.cnet.com/news/deleting-facebook-31-percent-of-tech-workers-surveyed-say-they-will/
======
rococode
The only thing holding me back from deleting Facebook is the huge number of
acquantainces / old friends on there that I have no other way to contact.

I've heard people say things along the lines of "If you can't or won't talk to
them again without Facebook, they might as well be strangers. If you do see
them in the future, then you can catch up with each other then". I suppose
that's a good way to think about it, but it's still fun for me to be able to
see what folks are up to every once in a while even if I have no intention of,
like, ever getting in contact with them again.

------
cryptos
If this is related to the data scandal, I wonder how naive people have been
before it.

------
Sonnol53
It reflects on the entire tech industry. Good intentions won't matter if
you're not considerate of people's privacy.

------
Markoff
article is incomplete missing information how many didn't have it prior this
scandal

so if I didn't have it should i answer No because there is nothing to delete?

